# what kind of c135 is this



## pbfoot (Jul 31, 2006)

this c135 did a few laps and I perplexed as to its purpose I leaning towards Tacamo its not a kc or an rc it has the stars and bars


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 31, 2006)

Boeing E-6 Tacamo - note the pods on the wingtips. Consparicy nuts think these aircraft are spraying the population with chemicals when they make contrails.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 31, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Boeing E-6 Tacamo - note the pods on the wingtips. Consparicy nuts think these aircraft are spraying the population with chemicals when they make contrails.


so thats what causing my odd behaviour ...it seems to be little of course this far inland can't be all that many of them


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 31, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> so thats what causing my odd behaviour ...it seems to be little of course this far inland can't be all that many of them


If there's 20 of them i'd be surprised...


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 31, 2006)

16 from what I can see it makes me feel all warm and cozy with that orbiting the house


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 31, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> 16 from what I can see it makes me feel all warm and cozy with that orbiting the house


LOL - it's probably on its way to Trenton...


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't think so maybe up for mods in Buffalo or maybe he stopped in at KIAG
the air reserve guys in Niagara Falls NY they fly 130's and 135s there


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 31, 2006)

Sounds reasonable -


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 4, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Boeing E-6 Tacamo - note the pods on the wingtips. Consparicy nuts think these aircraft are spraying the population with chemicals when they make contrails.


Your kidding. 
There are acually people who believe that?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 4, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Your kidding.
> There are acually people who believe that?


Yep - I go on their sites an tell them what morans they are....

Chemtrails over NY

Chemtrails, an Introduction


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 4, 2006)

How can they seriously think that?!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh there's tons of sites and there people who believe this here and in Europe. Its died down a little over the past few years, but there are still Chemtrail bozos out there!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 5, 2006)

There are people who still believe the moonwalk was staged. There are a lot of nuts out there that believe some pretty outrageous stuff. I think I will go don my tin-foil hat and dream up something...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 6, 2006)

I just went to their website and couldn't stop laughing! They make smoke trails left behind by aircraft like something dramatic!


----------

